# GRCA Central Regional Specialty



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys! 

So I'm looking for some Rally shows for Maddie and I to go to...and I found one! It's a specialty! =] yay! Anywho...but I want to know what's the whole title mean? What I'm talking about is what does a "GRCA Central Regional Specialty" mean? Is there some sort of special-ness to it? haha! I have no clue if this is making sense! But....all I'm asking is what is the whole regional part of it? 

I'm really interested in going! Anyone else going to be there? 

It's May 15th (which I'm assuming is a Friday? But I'll try to get my parents convinced to let me get outta school that day...:crossfing) And it's in Wisconsin of course! At the Winnebago County Fairgrounds.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Caryn,
The GRCA puts on three Regional Specialties a year (well, if they can find clubs to host them). One in the West, one in the East, and one in a Central location. It is sort of a mini-National since the clubs are required to put on a WC/WCX test in conjunction with it. Typically they will offer all the non-regular conformation classes, Juniors, obedience and rally too. 
Regionals are a lot of fun! Much bigger than a regular specialty but not as exhausting as a national. Go if you can, you'll love it! And they usually give big ribbons for qualifiers too 
Best of luck,
Anney
& Fisher too


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Anney's right-lots of fun, bigger than a regular Specialty and smaller than a National.

I plan on going just to watch! And one of the breeders of my Crested will be judging-Gloria Kerr, so I may take Cher just for Gloria to see.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Hi Caryn,
> The GRCA puts on three Regional Specialties a year (well, if they can find clubs to host them). One in the West, one in the East, and one in a Central location. It is sort of a mini-National since the clubs are required to put on a WC/WCX test in conjunction with it. Typically they will offer all the non-regular conformation classes, Juniors, obedience and rally too.
> Regionals are a lot of fun! Much bigger than a regular specialty but not as exhausting as a national. Go if you can, you'll love it! And they usually give big ribbons for qualifiers too
> Best of luck,
> ...


Well Anney you just made my day! It sounds like lots of fun! And hopefully my parents will let me go! I think if both parents can go...they'd both have fun seeing ALL GOLDENS there!! =] I think both would enjoy it since my mom hasn't been to a dog show in awhile..but then again it is a Friday so with her work schedule and getting down to the end of the year...I'm not sure if she'd be able to go. I can't wait to go! I wish I could do Juniors with Maddie that would be fun but she gets cranky with that so....I'd rather not try to do 2 things with her! I hope to go because it would be lots of fun! Thanks Anney for telling me all the FUN it has to offer! =]

And I wish the premium was out for it! =[

And Linda...it would be a great place to meet up! You could meet Maddie and I and we could meet you! Finally! lol! =] ONce it gets closer to the date and if I'm even going...we should talk about meeting up if you're going just to watch! =]


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

You should definitely go, you don't know when another regional specialty will be in your area.

Augie and I are going to the GRCA Western Regional Specialty in April.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys! I have some GOOD NEWS! Although I'm being very *patient* (haha....sarcastically!) about the premium coming out for the Regional Specialty show...I talked to my mom today on my way to my hair cut...and she was thinking about letting me go to the Specialty!!!! =] How great is that??? She said she might even let me miss that day of school to go show Maddie...and she's even interested in going and seeing all the Goldens there! She'll just have to hide so Maddie doesn't see her...we have roughly around 2 months to prepare for this and get in a regular routine now that basketball is almost over with! I can't wait to go to this! =]


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey....just wondering if anyone has decided to go from the Forum?? Besides me?? I think we could all meet up, maybe. And we can all show off our Goldens! Haha! =] Let me know if you're going!


----------

